# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Removing brick alcove within brick walled shower

## haim

Hi! 
So this is my first post of probably many as I am beginning a full bathroom reno and am not exactly the most handy of people. 
I am stripping the bathroom next week and want to remove a strange ~30cm brick 'alcove' that goes around the base of the shower. 
I guess the main question is will this in any way be detrimental to the actual shower walls the bricks butt up against? 
Any my next question is what will be the easiest way to remove the brick work that butts against the actual wall? The part at the front I suppose will be a sledge hammer job? 
Any advice will be very much appreciated!
Thanks.

----------


## Bloss

Pics would help, but this is presumably enclosing your shower 'base'? Usually will be tiled over sometimes in older places rendered and painted. Most are just a brick or brick on the flat high. It is possibly tied into the walls at either end although not always. Best to cut down at the wall junction with an angle grinder and diamond blade before trying to remove. I would be not using a sledge hammer but rather a lump hammer and decent sized cold chisel maybe a bolster - just so you do not cause damage you need to fix afterwards. They usually come out pretty easily, but that might be famous last words.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

What he said. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## haim

Thanks for the advise Bloss I will give that a crack and come back when the side of the house comes down  :Biggrin:  
It is as you described - can't add pics as I'm stuck on a mine site this week - essentially it is like a small square tiled brick bath, not sure why anyone would have or use this other than to add complications to a reno!

----------

